
Big Biology podcast: Do dolphins and whales have their own culture and language? - frereubu
https://www.bigbiology.org/podcast#episode22
======
frereubu
Inspired by some comments about the consciousness of octopuses here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082845)
\- I remembered this Big Biology podcast which had some fascinating
speculative discussions about how dolphins and whales perceive the world
around them.

------
not_a_cop75
Silly question, but considering the sizes of their brains, why wouldn't they??

There are birds that have to dance just so to be part of a successful mating
ritual. What is that, if not ingrained culture?

